# Thoughts on 2008 Ford F-250



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Ford .... says it all....*

I have but four words...

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily

Just my opinion......:dunno:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

It sounds like a reasonable price.
NADA lists it around there.
See if you can get a mechanic to check it over.
I have driven Fords and Dodges for many years.
Some good, some not so good.
Most people today want their trucks fully equipped and those that are not loaded with options don't appeal to a lot of buyers.

Comments like fix or repair daily really don't help the OP.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the manual transmission may be what makes it hard to sell, the only real problem that I can think of is the valve train, if the oil isn't changed regularly varnish builds up and causes bushing failure which requires the engine removed from the chassis to properly fix. "Plain Jane" trucks are often hard to sell. I recommend a thorough test drive, and see how the truck feels, if something feels off really think about it.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I have but four words...
> 
> Fix
> Or
> ...


My wife disagrees with that statement. Lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Do you say this because there is a problem with this year/model (which would be very helpful to me) or because you don't like Fords in general (which isn't at all helpful)? I've owned Chevy, Dodge, Ford, and Subaru vehicles. Each one has its gold medal winners and its lemons. I appreciate input that is pertinent to THIS particular truck. Thanks in advance!


I have owned four Fords....every single one of them lasted less than 6 months. And they were all NEW trucks!
1. Blew up, oil pump went out at 70 mph on I-70, dropped the whole bottom out.
2. Blew a head gasket.
3. Oil pump, again.
4. Transmission went south.
Shoulda never bought the SECOND one, never mind numbers 3 & 4. Hard headed.

Been driving Chevy/GMC ever since, but if you like the Dodges, they ain't bad, either. I am not a mechanic....something goes wrong, I take it to the dealer, let them worry about it. I trade in every 5 years. Currently have a Tahoe, 3 yrs old, runs like a top.

Just my opinion, but I'd bypass the Ford, stick with Dodge, or get a GMC/Chevy. BTW..the "Fix/Or/Repair/Daily" post was a bit sarcastic...:sorry3:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I have owned four Fords....every single one of them lasted less than 6 months. And they were all NEW trucks!
> 1. Blew up, oil pump went out at 70 mph on I-70, dropped the whole bottom out.
> 2. Blew a head gasket.
> 3. Oil pump, again.
> ...


Damm your hard on trucks lol


----------



## canuck479 (Oct 19, 2014)

I work on a fleet of ford trucks and we generally have very little problems with them. I would agree the price is most likely due to the manual and being a standard cab.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Damm your hard on trucks lol


Well, yeah....hey, it's a TRUCK, it's supposed to do truck stuff! Could be I got some lemons, but all FOUR of 'em? :brickwall:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, yeah....hey, it's a TRUCK, it's supposed to do truck stuff! Could be I got some lemons, but all FOUR of 'em? :brickwall:


Yep hard on truck's. Your not borrowing my wife's truck. Lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Wife's truck....*



Flight1630 said:


> Yep hard on truck's. Your not borrowing my wife's truck. Lol


I'll make ya a deal...I'll leave your wife's truck alone, you take my last "ex!"
(Evidently I'm hard on more than trucks....got three "exes," and, unfortunately, they don't live in Texas! At least that would put some mileage between us!)
Get along great with the "kids" (which aren't exactly kids anymore), not so great with the exes....life goes on. Long story... :dunno:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I'll make ya a deal...I'll leave your wife's truck alone, you take my last "ex!"
> (Evidently I'm hard on more than trucks....got three "exes," and, unfortunately, they don't live in Texas! At least that would put some mileage between us!)
> Get along great with the "kids" (which aren't exactly kids anymore), not so great with the exes....life goes on. Long story... :dunno:


Lol.......


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a thought. Try and get the VIN number and try to get info from a Ford dealer to see what work has been done to it.


----------

